# Ford 3000 hydraulic questions



## GFC Firefighter

I am fixing to change the hydraulic fluid out of my 1960s Ford 3000. The oil fluid looks dirty and might have some water in it.


How much does it take?

Is there a filter I have to change too? I saw somewhere that there is a paper element filter somewhere or am I wrong?


----------



## Big_T

Here are the approximate capacities for your Ford 3000 tractor:
Transmission (8 speed) 14 qts
Rear axle and hydraulics sump 25 qts.

There is a hydraulic filter and suction screen in the hydraulics section beneath the lift cover. Big job to change the filter and clean the screen. Most guys let it go till they have need to remove the lift cover for repairs. The filter has a bypass valve so fluid continues to flow unimpeded if the filter is plugged. 

Correct fluid for the hydraulics and transmission is Universal Tractor Fluid (UTF) equivalent to Ford/New Holland spec 134D. You can get UTF at Tractor Supply Stores, auto part stores, Wal-Mart, etc.

Fill the transmission and rear end/ hydraulics sections till fluid comes out the respective fluid level check hole. For the transmission fluid level check port, there is a small SQUARE-HEADED pipe plug just above your right toe as you are seated on the tractor. For the rear end / hydraulics section check port there is a small SQUARE HEADED above and behind your right heel as you are seated on the tractor. Don't pull any screws or bolts other than the square-headed pipe plugs.


----------



## GFC Firefighter

What's the best way to clean the water out?


----------



## harry16

There's at least two differing viewpoints regarding water in the transmission or hydraulics section:

1) When you drain the hydraulics section, you get all but a trivial amount of the water/condensation out of the system. Then you add 25 qts of new fluid and the amount of water remaining is extremely small as compared to the entire volume. 

2) But if you want to try a flush, here's what my old buddy *SOUNDGUY* recommends: 
*"pour in a couple quarts of atf.. a gallon of diesel, and a pint or two of 90% rubbing alcohol. run around the yard. drain.. then fill with utf and go.." *

Obviously, you don't want to run your 3000 very long with this concoction in it.


----------



## GFC Firefighter

Do I drain the hydraulic fluid first then pour all of this in?


----------



## harry16

Yes, drain the fluid first. Then add the gallon of diesel, 2 quarts ATF, and 2 pints of 90% rubbing alcohol. 

Don't drive it far with this small volume in the rear end, but agitate it enough to make sure the mix is slung into all the corners, then allow to drain.


----------



## GFC Firefighter

Ok. That's what I was thinking BUT wasn't 100% sure. 

Couldn't get the damn drain plug off tonight. It's rounded off. Looks like I need to buy a new drain plug anyways.

I'm thinking the transmission and rear axle share the same hydraulic fluid?

See only that one drain plug...never found a rear drain plug before.


----------



## Ed_F

The drain plug for the rear end is under the drawbar. You have to pull the pin that holds the drawbar in place and slide it back.


----------



## GFC Firefighter

Yeah, I saw that. Thanks! The dang drain plugs are both screwed up. Had to buy news ones. 


How much of this diesel/alcohol/atf mix should I pour in the rear?


----------

